# Ordered my 1st eBike YT Decoy 29 Pro



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, I remember not that long ago, after several beers, spouting off to my friends about how I would never own an eBike. I avoided, for a long time, all my friends offers to test ride their eBikes. I knew, in the back of my mind, that If I tried one, I would start obsessing over having one for myself.

Last weekend, one of my ride buddies let me jump on his Levo because my legs were dead, having done a hard ride the day before. 5 minutes in and I knew I would have to go home and bring the subject up with my wife. Luckily, she is awesome and is very supportive of me riding as much as possible. I'm just a happier person, the more I ride.

A bunch of interneting over the last several days and I had narrowed down to either the Decoy Elite (mullet machine) or the Decoy Pro 29. The elite just seems like more bike than I need for most of the SC riding I do. If they had any of the Race versions left, I probably would have gone that route, but I just don't need 170mm front travel.

Unfortunately, their doesn't seem to be a whole lot of real world info about the 29er model, but YT has a stupid great reputation and I'm sure I'll be happy. 

The only sad part is that I have to wait till October to get it. I'll have to make myself stop looking at eBikes so I dont end up coming across "The bike I should have bought"  

Pretty excited and stoked to be getting a new toy!


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm riding the mullet Decoy and couldn't be happier. Build quality is as good as any bike I've had. The battery life and motor performance are great and I'm sure you'll dig it. I definitely find myself riding more and still share time between it and my "analog" bike.

a few options to consider once you get settled:
- download the shimano e-tube app which connects via BT to the bike controller and update the firmware immediately
- consider upgrading the shock to Push 11.6 ; it's transformative


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> I'm riding the mullet Decoy and couldn't be happier. Build quality is as good as any bike I've had. The battery life and motor performance are great and I'm sure you'll dig it. I definitely find myself riding more and still share time between it and my "analog" bike.
> 
> a few options to consider once you get settled:
> - download the shimano e-tube app which connects via BT to the bike controller and update the firmware immediately
> - consider upgrading the shock to Push 11.6 ; it's transformative


Thanks for the tips. I'll definitely download the Shimano App. I'm sure I'll be looking at suspension rework pretty quickly as I am over 200 lbs. and nothing is relly right for me out of the box. I've worked with Push on several bike setups, so no doubt, I'll be back.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool. Enjoy. Word to the wise....11.6 orders backed up around 8-10 weeks right now.
I ride with the owner of Push (who also owns a Decoy). Demand for the new shock has been tremendous. The new HD configuration with the steel shaft, spherical bearings and hydraulic bottom-out is really amazing


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> I'm riding the mullet Decoy and couldn't be happier. Build quality is as good as any bike I've had. The battery life and motor performance are great and I'm sure you'll dig it. I definitely find myself riding more and still share time between it and my "analog" bike.
> 
> a few options to consider once you get settled:
> *- download the shimano e-tube app which connects via BT to the bike controller and update the firmware immediately*
> - consider upgrading the shock to Push 11.6 ; it's transformative


This for the firmware and then STUnlocker for assist changes and info on your bike.

As for the rear shock, also consider a DVO JadeX. We'd all love an 11.6, but we all did not have grandma leave us a stack of cash in her mattress. One thing cool about the jadeX is the ability to tune past the coil's spring rate. There's an internal bladder that can fine tune the ride even further with different air pressures.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

I’m going find it hard to justify a bomber rear coil shock on a 29er Trail bike. If I had bought the mullet, this might make sense. 

I also ride Carbon Sentinel and I’ve been able to get the DPX2 set up pretty nice for me. I’m not expecting to be able to the kind of riding on an eBike as my Sentinel. 

Just wanted the ability to ride back to back days. Typically, 2 days in a row destroys my back.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Shamis said:


> I'm going find it hard to justify a bomber rear coil shock on a 29er Trail bike. If I had bought the mullet, this might make sense.
> 
> I also ride Carbon Sentinel and I've been able to get the DPX2 set up pretty nice for me. I'm not expecting to be able to the kind of riding on an eBike as my Sentinel.
> 
> Just wanted the ability to ride back to back days. Typically, 2 days in a row destroys my back.


Not to go far into the weeds, but most Fox rear shocks have a "tune" for the frame they come with. That's what all the gobbledy goop letters on the side mean. Mfgs tell Fox "we want _x_ compression, and _y _rebound. " IMHO, YT undertunes their shocks a bit on the soft side.

In the end, I think you will be surprise how well the Decoy does and I think you *will* be able to ride the Decoy like the Sentinal


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

I like my XXL Decoy 29 pro, it fit's my skills and trails. I have two issuses, the first i solved already was the short steerer tube. I sent my fork to a tuning company and they put in a longer steerer tube (same cockpit height as my custom Hightower V1). The next thing is the E-Bike tune Fork. I will remove one of the two stock spacers but need the 32 mm nut. I don't like that it seems that the only option is the expensive Fox Tool (will ask local bike shops maybe they are cheaper). The shock is perfect but i think the rear end is progressive enough for a coil shock. The Marzocchi bomber seems to be a good deal, because the 3 pos lockout is useless at this bike. Maybe i will buy one with the longer stroke in the future and will go for 160 mm in the front.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

ziscwg said:


> Not to go far into the weeds, but most Fox rear shocks have a "tune" for the frame they come with. That's what all the gobbledy goop letters on the side mean. Mfgs tell Fox "we want _x_ compression, and _y _rebound. " IMHO, YT undertunes their shocks a bit on the soft side.
> 
> In the end, I think you will be surprise how well the Decoy does and I think you *will* be able to ride the Decoy like the Sentinal


So, does this mean I should cancel and buy the Mullet Elite?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Shamis said:


> So, does this mean I should cancel and buy the Mullet Elite?


OEM shocks and forks are tuned for the masses. They are all suboptimal.

Get the Mullet if you want the Mullet. Personally, I love the Mullet and it has replaced my Nomad. The 29er doesn't appeal to me.

My opinion is that the less expensive YT models are best bang for the buck. Take the cash you save on the basic model v "Elite", then reallocate the funds towards customizing the bike to suit your preferences.

I bought the base mullet, then upgraded fork & shock straightaway.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> I bought the base mullet, then upgraded fork & shock straightaway.


This would only makes sense, in my opinion, if the COMP was actually available.

Saving 1K for the Shred model doesn't really make sense to me.

I'll admit that I'm having trouble deciding mullet or not. It's my own brain block that I need to clear.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Shamis said:


> So, does this mean I should cancel and buy the Mullet Elite?


No, you just have to mess with things once you ride if for a while and figure what you like and don't like.

For me it was great to have a rear (stock) shock feel plush when landing smaller jumps. The bad was that I could overwhelm the shock with a long DH run pretty easy. Also, it like to sit too low in the travel. If bumped the air pressure, it got harsh. Putting the geo chip in high solved some of this, but then anything with air felt like you just got kicked in the a$-$ as you took off from a jump.

So, DVO Topaz comes into play. With the progressive linkage of the Decoy, setting the Topaz to a more linear spring curve kept the bike higher in the travel, but still felt great all round.

What did all that do? The geo chip is in low. The bike takes off with confidence and just plows the more technical lines with ease.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Shamis said:


> This would only makes sense, in my opinion, if the COMP was actually available.
> 
> Saving 1K for the Shred model doesn't really make sense to me.
> 
> I'll admit that I'm having trouble deciding mullet or not. It's my own brain block that I need to clear.


Get the 29er if you really prefer flow type trails that don't involve really rocky/roooty terrain at steep pitches.

If you think every little root or bump is a chance to get air, get the mullet.

You can run the mullet in the geo chip "high" position to get more of a trail bike feel. This will also increase you ground clearance. However, if you decide to "send it" just be aware it could be a tad weird on take of and landing.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, I ordered my bike a week ago and it showed availability date as 10/08. Today I got a tracking number from YT for a 32kg package. That was fast


----------



## dyn tew (Aug 23, 2020)

*same position*

Hi, I'm about to push the button on a Decoy Pro 29.

What size did you order?

Seems at 5ft 9in I should order L, but am usually a M and have seen others ordering M.
Never had a 29er and never had an Ebike, so anxious to get the sizing right for my old 200lb man trail riding style.
First post on a forum too!

Will be very interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Shamis said:


> Well, I ordered my bike a week ago and it showed availability date as 10/08. Today I got a tracking number from YT for a 32kg package. That was fast


Everyone is having supply chain issues. If your bike arrives early, it's a bonus.


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Where can you order these?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

dyn tew said:


> Hi, I'm about to push the button on a Decoy Pro 29.
> 
> What size did you order?
> 
> ...


I'm 5'9" and the large mullet Decoy fits me perfectly. I definitely would not want to go smaller. I haven't looked at the geo on 29 v mullet but don't recall the reach being different.

You'll get more Decoy info at this forum:
https://www.emtbforums.com/community/forums/yt-industries.48/


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm 5'-6" on a medium. Fit is good. They seem to run a bit small.


----------



## JetSedgwick (Jun 14, 2016)

Shamis said:


> Well, I remember not that long ago, after several beers, spouting off to my friends about how I would never own an eBike. I avoided, for a long time, all my friends offers to test ride their eBikes. I knew, in the back of my mind, that If I tried one, I would start obsessing over having one for myself.
> 
> Last weekend, one of my ride buddies let me jump on his Levo because my legs were dead, having done a hard ride the day before. 5 minutes in and I knew I would have to go home and bring the subject up with my wife. Luckily, she is awesome and is very supportive of me riding as much as possible. I'm just a happier person, the more I ride.
> 
> ...


Please keep us up to date with this process...I'm maybe right behind you in ordering.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

dyn tew said:


> Hi, I'm about to push the button on a Decoy Pro 29.
> 
> What size did you order?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed this question. I'm also 5'9" and I ordered a large basd on the geometry when comparing with my current bike. The fit it pretty good, but I have also ordered a 32mm stem and 800mm bars.. I'll get those today.

I still have a bit of tweaking to do to get the suspension to a sweet spot.

Definitely need to adjust my braking distances as this heavier bike carries a lot of steam and takes more to get slowed down.

I'm pretty happy overall, but on the 3rd ride, the motor is making intermittent squeal noises, kind of like a empty swing in the wind.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

bigdog100 said:


> Where can you order these?


YT is a direct to customer company, so you order bikes from their website. They ship out of Socal, but now mostly sold out or have long lead times. I just got lucky, but stuck with my 29 Pro order.


----------



## JetSedgwick (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm curious about when they'll put the new Shimano motor in their bikes.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Shamis said:


> I'm going find it hard to justify a bomber rear coil shock on a 29er Trail bike. If I had bought the mullet, this might make sense.
> 
> I also ride Carbon Sentinel and I've been able to get the DPX2 set up pretty nice for me. I'm not expecting to be able to the kind of riding on an eBike as my Sentinel.
> 
> Just wanted the ability to ride back to back days. Typically, 2 days in a row destroys my back.


i have decoy 29 base with bomber cr rear shock and smashpot front coil. great bike, great price.

coil works great on these.. more planted vs less poppy is the trade off but i'm digging it. i use it as my only bike.

i predict that you will be riding your other bike very little. i originally had the same mindset but sold my pedal bike and only ride the decoy.. still get a great workout and at my age, mid forties is argue a healthier workout, not as intense.

eventually i could see having a lightweight hard tail just for pure experience but for me ebike has made riding much more fun and much less painful to recover from.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

seamarsh said:


> i have decoy 29 base with bomber cr rear shock and smashpot front coil. great bike, great price.
> 
> coil works great on these.. more planted vs less poppy is the trade off but i'm digging it. i use it as my only bike.
> 
> ...


This is a good point. I'm still getting very decent heart rate numbers on my rides with this bike, but I'm able to ride more often. I've been plagued with major injuries the last 6-7 years and I suffer from lower back/sciatica pain after intense day of climbing, which usually forces me to take 4+ days off between rides. Now, I'm riding every other day. I'm also mid forties, just had a really rough go of ski and MTB related injuries in my late 30's and into my early 40's.

This bike is a great tool for me to keep loosing weight and stay healthy while doing something I really enjoy.


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

I've ordered a 160mm air spring, and recently installed 800mm Santa Cruz riser bar, 32mm I9 Stem, ditched the horrid YT seat for an Anvl Forge (my favorite seat), and just ordered a PNW dropper lever since the YT lever failed very quickly. They are sending a raceface dropper lever as an upgraded replacement, so I'll have a spare in the garage.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

Another datapoint: YT Decoy29 Pro in size Large (L). I'm 5'10" and quite comfortable. I did switch the stem to Rental Apex 35 - 31mm. I like the slightly shorter reach. The measured "RAD" was slightly long compared to theoretical optimal. It was fine before but just a little better with the shorter stem.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I went to YT website and they show "order now get before 5/22" or similar.


----------



## Decoy20 (May 26, 2021)

Art666 said:


> I went to YT website and they show "order now get before 5/22" or similar.


Wow&#8230;.almost a year wait! Incredible. I hope you're already riding another bike in the meantime. You'll love it though once it arrives.


----------

